# very very new.



## caymie01 (Oct 8, 2009)

hello.
i'm very new to classical music. i'm very open-minded about music. and i want to know more about classical.
i've listened to chris burwell. i think is his name. and he played a song called "bella's lullaby" which was in the movie twilight. i love that song and i was wondering if anyone could help me find anymore songs that sound like that. i would very very much appreciate it


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I wasn't familiar with the song "bella's lullaby" but having now listened to it on a "youtube" extract it's pretty catchy and I can see why you like it. It made me think of a piece by Ludovico Einaudi called _Le Onde_. You can listen to a sample of this HERE. The whole double album CD in which _Le Onde_ appears might be worth considering. I hope this link may be of some interest to you. Good luck with it.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

try the 'moonlight' sonata by beethoven. you would also enjoy the 'lord of the rings' soundtracks.

dj


----------



## caymie01 (Oct 8, 2009)

thank you for the suggestions 
sorry ive been a little busy to get back on here.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are some great classical pieces that you might fall in love with.
















I recommend just relaxing when you hear these.


----------

